
That email you wrote as part of the SaveTheInternet campaign is now public - mavihs
http://trai.gov.in/Comments/27-Mar=to-10-Apr/27-mar.html
======
mavihs
TRAI makes all responses public, including your email ID and personal
information. Here is the complete list: [http://trai.gov.in/Comments/Comments-
List003.pdf](http://trai.gov.in/Comments/Comments-List003.pdf)

